

Senate IP linked to edits in Snowden's wikipedia page - eshvk
https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Edward_Snowden&diff=prev&oldid=566904988

======
casca
TL;DR: Senate IP address (156.33.241.5) changed single word on Edward
Snowden's Wikipedia page from "dissident" to "traitor".

~~~
oinksoft
Pretty much in line with comments from WaPo regulars, why am I not surprised.
Some people greatly depend on the status quo for their way of life and will
believe whatever they are told.

~~~
bpatrianakos
You have to believe _some_ things you are told. Not believing anything you're
told isn't really virtuous like some people make it sound. I'm not saying
you're like this, but often times I hear people say things like "people just
believe whatever they're told" and "the real truth is..." and similar phrases
that just sound so empty. Whenever I hear it I think of a person who wants to
feel superior because they somehow have learned "the secrets" and have special
knowledge about how this world works. Truth and justice are things that are
relative. Its often the case that these same people will buy into full-blown
or quasi-conspiracy theories not because any critical thinking was done about
them but because its just not what the mainstream says. It becomes this weird
"us vs. them" mentality where you end up distrusting one set of facts to your
own detriment and believe an entirely opposite set of facts, again, to your
detriment while leaving out everything in the middle where the truth these
people seek really is.

Like I said, I don't know you - I'm not saying you're one of those people I
mentioned here but what you said reminds me of things I've heard them say.

~~~
oinksoft
Speaking from DC here, the tone of many working for the administration or on
Capitol Hill in general is "daggone traitor!" It amounts to a company line
that many seem to toe effortlessly: There is a strong culture of sheltering
the administration which has brought a great deal of money and opportunity to
this town, particularly for impressionable young people. This is why I find
the editor's IP address to be sadly predictable.

~~~
samstave
The only traitors are the opportunistic vultures in DC that are suckling the
tit of tyranny and calling it "money and opportunity"

Screw every last one of them.

------
perlgeek
FWIW here is the relevant WHOIS lookup for the IP that this edit originated
from:

    
    
        NetRange:       156.33.0.0 - 156.33.255.255
        CIDR:           156.33.0.0/16
        OriginAS:       AS3495
        NetName:        USSAA
        NetHandle:      NET-156-33-0-0-1
        Parent:         NET-156-0-0-0-0
        NetType:        Direct Assignment
        RegDate:        1991-12-03
        Updated:        2007-04-05
        Ref:            http://whois.arin.net/rest/net/NET-156-33-0-0-1
        
        OrgName:        United States Senate
        OrgId:          USSAA
        Address:        2 MASSACHUSETTS AVENUE, N.E. 6TH FLOOR
        City:           WASHINGTON DC
        StateProv:      DC
        PostalCode:     20510
        Country:        US
        RegDate:        1991-12-03
        Updated:        2011-09-24
        Ref:            http://whois.arin.net/rest/org/USSAA

~~~
logn
Can the proper admin update OrgName? Should read:

 _OrgName: United States Traitors_

------
decklin
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6150773](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6150773)

------
mrt0mat0
i think i would be ok with being called a traitor to the US government, as
long as it specified that i was a hero to the country.

~~~
speedyrev
No. He has not been convicted of treason. We still have due process.

~~~
mrt0mat0
_Outside legal spheres, the word "traitor" may also be used to describe a
person who betrays (or is accused of betraying) their own political party,
nation, family, friends, ethnic group, team, religion, social class, or other
group to which they may belong. Often, such accusations are controversial and
disputed, as the person may not identify with the group of which they are a
member, or may otherwise disagree with the group members making the charge._

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treason](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treason)

~~~
speedyrev
I am aware of the connotation that you sited. But my point is that he is being
tried in the media, and perception matters. So, no, I don't think it's OK to
label him as a traitor.

~~~
future_grad
I am okay with anyone labeling him anything that they want. Some say he is a
hero and some say he is a traitor...what does it matter?

~~~
rhizome
It matters that people closer to the locus of power in the US use language so
imprecisely.

~~~
future_grad
Imprecisely? It is a matter of perspective.

~~~
rhizome
You should define your "it"'s here, but words don't enter into slang by
themselves.

~~~
future_grad
Some will say he is a hero. Some will say he is a traitor. Someone is not
imprecise because you disagree with something they consider to be a truth; It
is a matter of perspective.

------
DeuceDaily
So, I'm the first to say that it's sketchy at best, but... A quick google of
"156.33.241.5" comes up with [http://www.verifyphone.com/phone-lookup-
reviews/xxx-xxx-xxxx](http://www.verifyphone.com/phone-lookup-reviews/xxx-xxx-
xxxx). This lists the phone number as having been looked up by that ip
address. A search of the owner's name is quickly associated with what seems to
be a relative's name who happens to be a congressional page
([http://www.legistorm.com/person/bio/xxxxxx/xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx.h...](http://www.legistorm.com/person/bio/xxxxxx/xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx.html)).
Pretty easy to see from there which office she works for. My question is... is
it cool here to post details? Google it yourself if not.

------
eli
Almost certainly a summer intern.

~~~
fnordfnordfnord
Yeah, regular staffers and congressmen probably don't have the technical
skills needed to edit a Wiki page.

~~~
eli
No, I think they just lack the inclination and/or are smart enough to create
an account or make edits from a different location.

------
w_t_payne
Hardly surprising. People are going to have differing opinions on the matter.
Should be a laugh watching the edit wars over this one, though.

~~~
autotravis
Too bad it's the people in power trying to make their life-threatening
opinions into facts.

~~~
brown9-2
Is it people in power? How many interns and aides do you think work in
Congress?

~~~
cm127
What kind of power did Snowden have?

~~~
benburleson
Considering the aftermath of what he has released, quite a lot of power.

------
abritishguy
Anyone can edit wikipedia - that is what makes it great. I don't think it is
accurate to describe Snowden as either a "traitor" or a "hero" (or similar
words as used in other comments) and dissident was pretty accurate but I
hardly see how an edit coming from the senate is such a big deal, or indeed
any bigger deal than anyone else editing wikipedia.

~~~
fixxer
I agree. I don't think there should be a value description there at all. He
hasn't been formally accused of treason, so I think this is abuse. That
account should be flagged.

------
justplay
Current pages says

 _Snowden 's leaks have been a subject of great controversy. Some have
referred to Snowden as a hero, whistleblower or even a dissident,[9] while
others have described him as a traitor._

~~~
ape4
That seems accurate.

------
dragontamer
Is this seriously Hacker-news worthy material?

~~~
runn1ng
It is about worthy Hacker News in 2013.

------
alexvr
Click "talk" on the Senate revision if you want to read more about the
incident and see the IP information.

------
fixxer
This just motivated me to get a Wiki account and help contribute.

------
ianstallings
Looks like a difference of opinion and the current version states both takes.
People in the senate have opinions too.

------
gedrap
WOW OMG CAN'T BELIEVE IT Seriously, once I had a hope that there will be a day
without NSA/PRISM/Snowden on front page or a top comment not mentioning them
in an unrelated post. I was wrong. Ok, there were things worth discussing for
a month or two but now...

~~~
wyclif
The Snowden situation is actually quite important wrt civil liberties and
information freedom. That is why this story is still relevant to many on HN.

